# NATO warship hit by Libyans?



## Stevo (Aug 21, 2005)

Breaking news on Sky, a NATO warship has been hit by shelling from Libyan forces, can anyone provide more info?


----------



## Stevo (Aug 21, 2005)

The breaking news headline has since dissapeared????


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

Can't see any link to it on the BBC News Webpage.


----------



## 40907 (Sep 26, 2009)

They're now saying the story was "Totally fabricated." (by Libyan forces). Seen on Sky news website.


----------



## Don Matheson (Mar 13, 2007)

Have only seen that it was a fabrication ( couldnt spell lie) by the Libyans. Now there is something you dont hear every day.

Don


----------



## GeeM (Mar 2, 2009)

Those ******** couldnt hit a barn door at 10 paces.


----------



## joebuckham (Apr 1, 2005)

GeeM said:


> Those ******** couldnt hit a barn door at 10 paces.


which '********' do you mean. the ones who we want to bring democracy to their country or the ones we have been supplying with arms for years so we can buy his (gaddafis) oil.


----------



## barrinoz (Oct 9, 2006)

GeeM said:


> Those ******** couldnt hit a barn door at 10 paces.


Just as well! There won't be a barn door left to hit soon.
********! Dear oh dear. Nothing like dousing the flames with petrol, eh?
barrinoz.


----------



## Alex Salmond (Mar 7, 2011)

joebuckham said:


> which '********' do you mean. the ones who we want to bring democracy to their country or the ones we have been supplying with arms for years so we can buy his (gaddafis) oil.


Ouch! nice one Joe ,take that you old imperialist lapdogs of Great Satan,but to be honest Joe I think they mean both,they seem to find it hard to distinguish "Our ********"from "Their ********"and any way why bother theyre all camel humpers anyway Eh!


----------



## Mjroots (Mar 10, 2009)

Acutally, the worm has turned. NATO sank eight of Gadaffi's warships in the last two days. Anyone know which ships they were?


----------



## Pat Kennedy (Apr 14, 2007)

Mjroots said:


> Acutally, the worm has turned. NATO sank eight of Gadaffi's warships in the last two days. Anyone know which ships they were?


According to today's Guardian they were all patrol boats/minelayers.


----------

